# jar-File mit "java.exe -jar" unter Vista öffnen



## Professor Chaos (7. Jun 2008)

Hi,

ich besitze eine Jar-File, die diverse Klassen beinhaltet. Öffne ich eine Konsole und führe java.exe mit dem Parameter -jar und meiner Jar-Datei als Argument aus, arbeitet mein Java-Programm exakt so, wie ich es möchte, habe also keine Probleme.

Allerdings möchte ich das Programm nicht "von Hand" in einer Konsole starten, sondern per Doppelklick. Daher änderte ich in der Windows Vista(!) Default-Programs-Einstellung das Programm, mit welchem .jar-Dateien geöffnet werden von meinem Packprogramm auf java.exe.

Das Problem ist nun, dass java.exe meine jar-Datei ohne Parameter öffnet, weswegen einfach garnichts passiert. Ich brauche also eine Möglichkeit, Windows Vista mitzuteilen, dass es jar-Dateien zwar mit java.exe öffnen soll, aber MIT dem Parameter "-jar". Ich habe schon herumgespielt, bekomme das aber nicht hin...

Was muss ich also tun, um jar-Dateien per Doppelklick ausführen zu können?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (7. Jun 2008)

java*w*.exe nehmen


----------



## Professor Chaos (7. Jun 2008)

Danke für die Antwort, aber es funktioniert noch nicht wie gewünscht:

Während für dieselbe Jar-Datei der Aufruf java.exe -jar DATEI das Programm ausführt, liefert
javaw.exe DATEI die Fehlermeldung "Could not find the main class. Programm will exit."

Sicher, dass javaw.exe das richtige Programm ist?


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jun 2008)

Wahrscheinlich hast du am Ende deiner Manifest-Datei keine Leerzeile gelassen. Die ist Pflicht, sonst wird dieser Fehler, bei ansonsten intaktem Jar-File, ausgegeben. Bitte dazu auch mal die FAQ konsultieren, da sind solche Dinge ausführlich erklärt.

Der Standard-Interpreter für GUI-Anwendungen sollte immer javaw.exe sein, für Konsolen-Anwendungen java.exe.


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Jun 2008)

Ich möchte anmerken dass ich es bei meinem Vista bisher auch noch nicht geschafft hab, .jar-Dateien per Doppelklick zu öffnen. Und ich hoffe ihr haltet mich für fähig, an die Leerzeile am Ende des Manifests zu denken 

(Ich hab allerdings auch nicht lange probiert, und vor dem letzten Formatieren gings glaub ich, da hatte java das automatisch so eingestellt)


----------



## Professor Chaos (7. Jun 2008)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte anmerken dass ich es bei meinem Vista bisher auch noch nicht geschafft hab, .jar-Dateien per Doppelklick zu öffnen. Und ich hoffe ihr haltet mich für fähig, an die Leerzeile am Ende des Manifests zu denken
> 
> (Ich hab allerdings auch nicht lange probiert, und vor dem letzten Formatieren gings glaub ich, da hatte java das automatisch so eingestellt)



Geht mir beides genauso! 
Meine Manifest hat auch eine Leerzeile am Ende (wobei ich erst gerade eben durch die FAQ lerne, was das eigentlich ist :roll.

Vor dem Formatieren ging auf meinem Vista-Rechner das Ausführen per Doppelklick ebenfalls. Heute, also nach dem Neuaufspielen des Systems funktioniert es nicht mehr.

Ich spekuliere auf folgenden Grund:
Vor dem Format habe ich die JRE manuell installiert, also von SUN heruntergealden und installiert. Ich glaube, dass beim SP 1 von Vista die JRE bereits dabei war. Vielleicht ist diese einfach etwas anders konfiguriert...

Ich kann mich mit meiner Spekulation auch täuschen, aber die Ursache spielt für mich auch keine Rolle, nur die Lösung des Problems!

Ich werde erneut posten, sobald ich des Rätsels Lösung habe...


----------



## vbtricks (7. Jun 2008)

Salut,

ich habe die JRE auch manuell installiert und damit klappt das Ausführen per Doppelklick.

Der Befehl, der bei Doppelklick ausgeführt wird, lässt sich bei Vista aber auch manuell in der Registry ändern:

1. regedit.exe als Admin starten.
2. unter HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT sicherstellen, dass es einen Schlüssel mit dem Namen .jar gibt.
3. Den Default-Wert auf jarfile setzen (bzw. im Folgenden jarfile durch den dort gefundenen nicht-leeren Wert ersetzen)
4. Unter HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT sicherstellen, dass es den Schlüssel jarfile\shell\open\command gibt.
5. Der Default-Wert unter jarfile gibt die Datei-Typ-Beschreibung an, also z.B. "Executable Jar File"
6. Der Default-Wert unter jarfile\shell\open\command gibt den auszuführenden Befehl an, bei mir z.B.

```
"C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %*
```
(Pfad entsprechend anpassen)

Dann sollten sich spätestens nach einem Neustart des Rechners JAR-Dateien per Doppelklick starten lassen.


Stefan


----------



## Professor Chaos (7. Jun 2008)

Professor Chaos hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für die Antwort, aber es funktioniert noch nicht wie gewünscht:
> 
> Während für dieselbe Jar-Datei der Aufruf java.exe -jar DATEI das Programm ausführt, liefert
> javaw.exe DATEI die Fehlermeldung "Could not find the main class. Programm will exit."
> ...


Dies lag daran, dass man auch bei Verwendung von javaw den Parameter -jar benötigt, das war also nicht die Lösung.




			
				Professor Chaos hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich werde erneut posten, sobald ich des Rätsels Lösung habe.


Stefan kam mir zwar zuvor, _meine_ Lösung möchte ich aber dennoch darstellen, vielleicht ist diese einigen lieber, da man hiermit nicht an der Registry rumfummeln muss. Ich habe auch nicht _die_ Lösung gefunden, dafür aber _eine_!

Wie bereits beschrieben, liegt das Problem darin, dass Windows java.exe bzw. javaw.exe mit einem Parameter (nämlich -jar) aufrufen soll, man dies Windows aber nicht mitteilen kann (außer über die registry). Daher mein Umweg, die Dateien nicht mit der javaw.exe zu öffnen, sondern mit einer selbst geschriebenen Batch-Datei, die javaw mit dem entsprechenden Parameter aufruft.

Es muss also eine neue Datei mit der Endung .bat angelegt werden. Diese enthält folgenden Text/Code:

```
@echo off
TITLE executing jar file
echo.
echo executing %1
echo.
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\javaw.exe" -jar %1
```
(Pfad zur JRE entsprechend anpassen)

Diese bat-Datei kann man prinzipiell in jeden beliebigen Ordner kopieren, ich halte als Ordner denselben Ordner der javaw.exe für angebracht. Als Name wählte ich javawJar.bat.

Was zu tun bleibt, ist Windows mitzuteilen, dass es Jar-Dateien nicht mehr mit der javaw.exe öffnet, sondern mit der neuen Datei javawJar.bat.

Unter Vista geht man ins "Control Panel", "Default Programs", "Associate a file type or protocol with a program" und wählt dort für Jar die eigene bat an. 

Und schon können Jar-Dateien wieder per Doppelklick ausgeführt werden.


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Jun 2008)

Danke stefan, mit deiner Beschreibung funktionierts bei mir jetzt auch


----------



## MiDniGG (9. Jun 2008)

Versteh ich nicht...
Ich hab einfach, wie bei XP, den JDK-Pfad bei den Umgebungsvariablen in den PATH reingeschrieben und schon gings...

Naja. Warum einfach, wenns auch kompliziert geht. 

Zu dem ursprünglichen Problem. Es könnte natürlich auch einfach daran liegen, dass in der Manifest keine Mainclass eingetragen wurde. Aba da sollte ja wirklich die FAQ helfen


----------



## lo-man (31. Aug 2008)

hier noch ein kleiner Tip für alle die weder eine Batch als Krücke benutzen wollen, noch sich trauen an der registry Hand anzulegen. Das Tool heißt Jarfix http://www.jonelo.de/java/jarfix/index_de.html und macht genau das was der Name sagt. Wird übrigens auch von der c't empfohlen. http://www.heise.de/software/download/jarfix/41657


----------

